# HMCT Sketch!!!



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Guys!!! So, I really had nothing to do. I was also inspired by AFishTale to sketch a Betta Fish. Well, I did and here is the outcome!!!

This is supposed to be a Half-Moon Crowntail. I just made a Half-Moon with only a small number of Points. Anyway, I hope you guys like it!!!
Oh, and sorry for the lighting. I was next to a lamp.











I hope you guys like it!!! 
And if ONLY you want me to draw your Betta Fish, I would be glad too.
I like drawing and Betta Fish, so I combined both.
If you actually want me to draw your Betta Fish, don't be afraid to ask me.
You could even tell me if you want a certain motion, like jumping out of the water, or swimming through a hoop, or just swimming.
Oh, and sorry if this is really bad.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

could you do Cookie? is on my avi  she is a blue HM, she also has a 180 caudal spread  thanks, i'll soon update my albums


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sure! Do you want her just swimming? Oh, and when I'm done, I'll just send it to you. I'll start as soon as possible. Do you mind not having any color? You know the feeling like, after you finished coloring, you thought it looked better uncolored? Yeah. I'm good at drawing. Not much for coloring. Anyway, I'll send it to you by May 17, 2012. This Thursday. Oh, and I can do 2 requests at a time. So if you want me to draw another Betta, that would be totally fine. 
Sorry for late reply, I was in school.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Can I have one? ( If it is Ok with BL1507, cause then she would only have one ) If it's Ok, I'll upload pics in a sec-


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'll make you one. I just finished BL1507's Picture. You do know that it's not colored, right? You know the feeling of thinking it looks awful after coloring and it looked really nice uncolored? Yeah. Oh, do you think that I should post the finished product here, or privately? You know what? Just post your picture ( Which you are going to do ) and tell me if you want it posted here or privately.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yea, I read that. I like them uncolored. ( and colored, but still ) You can PM me if you want. Here are a few pics- Sorry they are various sizes, for some reason it does that. Fin:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK. I'll Draw him. He's a Double-Tail Right? Ok.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Actually no, he got a rip in his fin. :/ It's almost gone though now. He's a Delta/CT mix.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry for long response XP but yes i don't mind black&white most of my art is like that ;p am horrible at coloring 
give one to jess :-D i'll only want for cookie (for now :lol
you could send it through here i don't mind


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Betta Lover's Picture. Sorry about the Private message. Won't allow URL

Cookie's Pic:
I'm Sorry if I did her bad. Your Cookie is pretty. In the Albums.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll Start on Fin as soon as I can. It will be posted here by, the most, tomorrow. 
I will not add his tear.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks! I really appreciate it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No Prob. ;P
I can do multiple pictures at a time. I won't mind.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Here is Betta Lover's Picture. Sorry about the Private message. Won't allow URL
> 
> Cookie's Pic:
> I'm Sorry if I did her bad. Your Cookie is pretty. In the Albums.


aww she looks so cute :-D thanks very much!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's Fin!!!
I hope you like it. I don't think that I did him right though.









Do you like it? I had fun drawing him, actually. He really is a Pretty Delta Mix.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I like it, thanks!:-D


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

These are so cute!


----------

